# A question for Zoology students



## Jesse_H (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm considering a career change. I'm 29, a professional in health care in Melbourne. I love herps. I spend all week visiting aquariums to spend time around them! I want to hear from students studying zoology in Australia at university to get some idea what to expect. Should i take the plunge to going back and studying part time? thanks for your time  

Jess


----------



## sher_khan13 (Jul 22, 2011)

a friend of mine has just started the course at taronga and she loves it. she finshed her art degree last year and is just doing the course part time me thinks. it would be great, id love to do it


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Jesse,
Im studying a Bachelor of Applied Science (wildlife science) at UQ, where abouts are you? i must say the first year is rather slow ( but still fun) the 2nd and 3rd year subjects are amazing best course ever i love it. but to go in to zoology maybe try volunteering at a zoo first before studying to do it for 3 years+ then finding out you dont like it


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

I might be missing something but the way I read it, Jesse wants to study zoology at university, not to work in a Zoo, so why to do volunteering? Why would one spend 3 years at the uni .... and then clean crap in a zoo?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 22, 2011)

Zoology was fantastic but think long and hard about where you want to be afterwards. There are jobs but it may take you a long time beyond the actual course to get there (think volunteer work, honours and Phd).


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 22, 2011)

yer but if ypu study zoology, i think she would be looking at working in a zoo after her degree yer...so volunteering in a zoo will give her an understanding that zoo work isn't just playing with animals all day it is like you said cleaning crap 80% of the time...


----------



## Renenet (Jul 22, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> yer but if ypu study zoology, i think she would be looking at working in a zoo after her degree yer...so volunteering in a zoo will give her an understanding that zoo work isn't just playing with animals all day it is like you said cleaning crap 80% of the time...



Zoology simply means the study of animals. Doesn't necessarily have anything to do with zoos.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 22, 2011)

As said zoology is the study of animals. As in zoological research. Don't worry though the number of people I have had to explain that to. It's a common misconception.

While a zoology degree may indeed help with a zoo job you wouldn't go and do a zoology course to work in a zoo.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

I still can't see where she says in her post she wants to work in a zoo.
Danielk, again ..... why volunteer work if the aim is Honours and PhD? How is volunteer work going to help in her studies? Surely, she wouldn't want to work in a zoo with PhD? I would think zoology as a science discipline is very different from a zoo keeper's career. Would you agree?

My advice would be, if you want to follow zoology as such, don't waste your time with volunteering in a zoo.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 22, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Danielk, again ..... why volunteer work if the aim is Honours and PhD? How is volunteer work going to help in her studies? Surely, she wouldn't want to work in a zoo with PhD? I would think zoology as a science discipline is very different from a zoo keeper's career. Would you agree?



Volunteer with research projects not at a zoo  Helps one get a foot in the door and introduces them to the right people.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, that makes sense. So why is zoo mentioned in this thread at all?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 22, 2011)

Because Cadwallader made a mistake. They had a common misconception. Lets not grill them over it  It happens.

Forget zoos!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 22, 2011)

cause it's at the start of zoology, lol


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool man.


----------



## Foxthor (Jul 22, 2011)

I asked the same question in the Chat area, I have looked into it and there is a course on offer at UNE (University of New England) Eastern states somewhere, im in WA and they offer correspondence, Its actually a Bachelor of Zoology, which is a little strange usually its bachelor of science with major in zoology. But it looks good, 3 years full time or up to 10 years part time, im thinking of doing 2 units per semester meaning having it done in 6 years. Also being a commonwealth subsidized course its only $13,000 all up also available with HECS. Search google UNE zoology for more info.. Looks really interesting.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 22, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Cool man.



???


----------



## leverett13 (Jul 22, 2011)

I also do the same course as Cadwallader and agree with that the first year is rather slow but it does get alot better. Prior to entering this course i asked a University lecturer what the difference between the course i am doing now (Wildlife Science) and a Zoology course. He told me that the Wildlife science course is more hands on and the Zoology one is more to do with taxonomy and other related issues. However Wildlife Science is only offered in Gatton, which is no problem for me but might be something to consider. Obviously these arent the only animal related courses offered in Australia, however i thought i would give you my opinion anyways.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

That's interesting, I have heard very little, if anything about taxonomy in zoology course. Wouldn't taxonomy turn off even the most dedicated students? LOL 
Isn't the first year all about structure and function at the Class level? I guess times are changing.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 22, 2011)

A few years ago there was a fair bit of taxonomy to order level (and further down in some courses). You could choose a lot of the courses though and I can't for the life of me remember whether it was in the essential subjects or not.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm doing zoology (BSc) 3rd year, at UQ St Lucia.
Zoology (BIOL2204 2nd year course) in 2010 consisted of mostly taxonomy for the first half of the semester in lectures and the entire semester practical work along with a project on Eastern water dragons residing on campus, further topics included movement and analysis of structure and ecophysiology. Yes it is a compulsory course for zoology major. Along with Advanced Zoology or for my year 3rd year compulsories are Animal Behaviour and Ecophysiology.
1st year is mostly general biology, science and statistics with a lot of electives.


----------



## Jesse_H (Jul 22, 2011)

wow thanks for all the quick replies everyone! 

Ok first of all just to straighten out a few things: 1) I'm a bloke! 2) As eventually deduced, no I do not want to work in a zoo - If I enjoyed working with faeces and monkeys that much I would have stayed working as a Registered Nurse!! 

I think I am willing to put in the years. I love researching and learning about herps, so a masters or PhD doesn't deter me, but I don't really have a career or ultimate job in mind as yet - I just want to learn more about herps and invertebrates formally, and hopefully along the way I'll find something of interest that I can make a quid from one day. At present I already have 2 degrees and a diploma, I'm a Nurse, Podiatrist and have a diploma in Paramedic Science. I am in Melbourne so I'll be looking at studying at Latrobe University (where I did my Podiatry degree). They have a wetlands area on campus but it's a bit too cold for any interesting herps here though 

Any and all comments and thoughts are really appreciated - thanks everyone!


----------



## Daz_McC (Jul 22, 2011)

If you're interested in La Trobe then try getting in touch with Richard Peters. He's a herpetologist specialising in lizard behaviour and an all round good bloke.


----------



## Jesse_H (Jul 22, 2011)

I emailed him yesterday! Also his colleague in the other lab, his colleague replied but he's retiring next year sadly. I'm so keen to get into Dr Peter's lab though, his work sounds so amazing!


----------



## Renenet (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Jess, 

I'm not a zoology student yet but I'm in just about the same boat as you. I'm looking to change careers at the ripe old age of 34 and will probably start studying zoology part time next year. Check out this thread I started a few months ago when I was much less sure of my future path. It has a lot of information I think you'll find useful. 

A couple of things to keep in mind. The UNE course you've mentioned is by correspondence but I believe you need to attend for intensive pracs. As for employment, I've heard that jobs in zoology are thin on the ground and that you really need to do Honours to have any kind of chance. Even then it's difficult. But don't let that daunt you if studying animals is your passion. And for any course you're interested in, check out the employment prospects of the graduates.

I've decided on James Cook Uni in Far North Queensland. I'd be curious to know what you choose to do, so please keep us informed.


----------

